# Have you ever heard religious people saying furry is a sin?



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 30, 2010)

Okay, guys. I want to hear about people you've heard say furry was a sin. Obviously there are very intolerant people who have shunned furries because of their religion. I'd like to hear especially the rationale behind it. My guess would be most of them would pinpoint to "God made man in his own image, therefore he is a human and not a wolf and wanting to be a wolf is a sin."

My mom is fairly religious and thinks furry is an aberration, for example. Of course, she's Catholic and actually has a life. There's gotta be more bigoted people out there.


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, the whole "bestiality" thing and the "God made man in his image"


----------



## Slyck (May 30, 2010)

I've heard 'Evidence is a tool of the Devil!' before so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I've heard 'Evidence is a tool of the Devil!' before so I wouldn't be surprised.



w-what?


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

yeah, you pretty much got it right. the bestiallity and rejecting the form has given you. i suppose in some ways that could be blasphome, but it says nothing about furs in the bible, so who knows.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 30, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I've heard 'Evidence is a tool of the Devil!' before so I wouldn't be surprised.


 
Now that is the epitome of anti-intellectuallism.


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I've heard 'Evidence is a tool of the Devil!' before so I wouldn't be surprised.



okay, that earns a big, whopping, WTF?!


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Pretty much what everyone else is saying

There was also one where the argument was people who are furries don't worship gods, but animals and that's obviously a sin

There's a video about it somewhere on Youtube, I might have to find it


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 30, 2010)

I just thought of something.

Do you think Jack T. Chick considers fursonas to be demons?


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Pretty much what everyone else is saying
> 
> There was also one where the argument was people who are furries don't worship gods, but animals and that's obviously a sin
> 
> There's a video about it somewhere on Youtube, I might have to find it



there is not enough epic facepalm to express how stupid that is.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I just thought of something.
> 
> Do you think Jack T. Chick considers fursonas to be demons?



yes


----------



## MrBlack (May 31, 2010)

THIS LOOKS LIKE A JOB FOR CRUSADER CAT!
http://www.youtube.com/user/CrusadertheCat


LAWLS


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> "bestiality" thing



Leviticus 18:23


----------



## Krasl (May 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Pretty much what everyone else is saying
> 
> There was also one where the argument was people who are furries don't worship gods, but animals and that's obviously a sin
> 
> There's a video about it somewhere on Youtube, I might have to find it



yeah, that is the number one sin in the book.
"thou shalt have no god before me" or something like that.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I just thought of something.
> 
> Do you think Jack T. Chick considers fursonas to be demons?



probably, but who?



Silver Dragon said:


> Leviticus 18:23



wow, someone actually whopped out a scripture! *applause*


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

I found this

EDIT: OK, we've already established that this is a fake site, enough already


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Leviticus 18:23



cool story, bro

but bestiality does not equate furry.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> but bestiality does not equate furry.



I didn't mean it that way, I was simply posting the bestiality reference from the bible.

I don't even have a religion.


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I found this


I can't believe I read all of that, but I lol'd at this 



> PRAISE Jesus He gives us Christians guns.



Oh yea, and I love the title:
*Furries; the love child of Satan and anime*


----------



## Melo (May 31, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> THIS LOOKS LIKE A JOB FOR CRUSADER CAT!
> http://www.youtube.com/user/CrusadertheCat
> 
> 
> LAWLS









CC images always crack me up.


----------



## Takun (May 31, 2010)

I still believe in Zeus and he fucked a bunch of random animals and things anyway.  He was a real bro god.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I didn't mean it that way, I was simply posting the bestiality reference from the bible.
> 
> I don't even have a religion.



But I already knew that. I just didn't know the exact verse (nor do I really care).

I'm just saying that's what the bible thumpers think. 
Furries = animal/human = bestiality


----------



## SecretDesire (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I found this



Wow that was ridiculous. I laughed a lot.


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> *pic that is supposed to be a cat but looks like a beaver*
> CC images always crack me up.


That's supposed to be a cat? :|


----------



## MrBlack (May 31, 2010)

But in all reality though, I don't think it's wrong.  I mean, I'm a christian and I don't think God is going to hate me because I like furry.


----------



## Melo (May 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's supposed to be a cat? :|



Couldn't you tell by the bowl cut?


----------



## Icky (May 31, 2010)

What the fuck?

I'm getting tired of this fursecution bullshit. Normal people don't hate furries, most people don't know what they are. 
Besides, any  christfag who actually hates furries on a religious basis will hate anything, given a tiny excuse.


----------



## Krasl (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I found this



dude, just wow. this is the biggest load i have heard in years, and i'm a christian! this is just silly and childish v_v


----------



## TDK (May 31, 2010)

Not really, I think moral crusaders have more pressing issues to follow, such as video game violence and the don't ask, don't tell policy to be worried about us godless heathens. I mean we already have enough uptight, wannabe morally superior dickheads around here as is. Do we need any outside ones?


----------



## Krasl (May 31, 2010)

TDK said:


> Not really, I think moral crusaders have more pressing issues to follow, such as video game violence and the don't ask, don't tell policy to be worried about us godless heathens. I mean we already have enough uptight, wannabe morally superior dickheads around here as is. Do we need any outside ones?



you would think that, but appearently everybody thinks being a fur is a twisted, immoral, senseless thing to do. plus the killing of babies and old people, don't forget about that.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Krasl said:


> dude, just wow. this is the biggest load i have heard in years, and i'm a christian! this is just silly and childish v_v



I know, sad how they label others as trash just because they're beliefs are different.

Faith in humanity
Loading.........
























-95,629,356,232,417,312.9



Icarus615 said:


> Besides, any  christfag who actually hates furries on a religious basis will hate anything, given a tiny excuse.



you have a point..


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I found this



That was pretty funny. 

Take a look at the OP's tag.


> Bobby-Joe
> NOT angry and positively NOT Gay


The fact that he's so vehemently proclaiming that he's not angry and not gay just tells me he's in denial.



> until in his dragon alter-ego he tries to eat you Rose.


brb loling forever


----------



## Tally (May 31, 2010)

What _isn't_ a sin?


----------



## SecretDesire (May 31, 2010)

Tally said:


> What _isn't_ a sin?



For some people, that's a VERY good question.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I found this



WTF..... Wow... all I can say is just wow...


----------



## Icky (May 31, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you would think that, but appearently everybody thinks being a fur is a twisted, immoral, senseless thing to do. plus the killing of babies and old people, don't forget about that.


Were you paying attention at all?

When have you honestly met someone who thinks that?


----------



## Krasl (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I know, sad how they label others as trash just because they're beliefs are different.



yup, now we have downgraded to the old 11th century christianity v_v
although, it has always been like that in american history, or american related history.



Tally said:


> What _isn't_ a sin?



watching butterflies?


----------



## Browder (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I found this



You know that church isn't for realz, right?


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I found this


brb changing murrsona to a bat-platypus hybrid


----------



## Heliamphora (May 31, 2010)

i havent personally heard it but ages ago i noticed jack chick's website had a suggestions box and i suggested he make a comic about furries.  i find that guy's massive amounts of batshit hilarious and really wanted to see what hed have to say about furdom.  i cant decide if im happy he didnt take my suggestion or not.


----------



## Krasl (May 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> You know that church isn't for realz, right?



oh, that makes a little more sense, but still not much.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Were you paying attention at all?
> 
> When have you honestly met someone who thinks that?



I've met people like that.


I live in the South dude.....seriously >.>



Alstor said:


> brb changing murrsona to a bat-platypus hybrid



O_O

BRB drawing your fursona



Browder said:


> You know that church isn't for realz, right?



well...I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't fake.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I found this



I'm concidering trolling that site soooo bad... I really wanna... Maybe tommorrow... Maybe now... Should I?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I've heard 'Evidence is a tool of the Devil!' before so I wouldn't be surprised.



There's lies, there's damned lies, and then there's statistics 

Anyway, i've never noticed the religious hating furry fandom.  Bestiality, yes, but furry fandom...  no.

In fact, I don't think there are many real zealots where I live...  religious people, sure, but...  seriously...  it's the midwest, not the deep south...


----------



## SecretDesire (May 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> You know that church isn't for realz, right?



That just makes me laugh more.


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> I'm concidering trolling that site soooo bad... I really wanna... Maybe tommorrow... Maybe now... Should I?





Browder said:


> You know that church isn't for realz, right?



dude...


----------



## Krasl (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I've met people like that.
> 
> 
> I live in the South dude.....seriously >.>
> ...



yeah, i live in a hick state too.



TheItalianStallion said:


> I'm concidering trolling that site soooo bad... I really wanna... Maybe tommorrow... Maybe now... Should I?



it's your choice. go for it if you want.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> dude...



I still wanna troll it.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Krasl said:


> it's your choice. go for it if you want.



Trolling a troll site



xD


----------



## Ames (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I found this



That is....

wow....

They also have a "Is skateboarding a sin?" thread on there...

This has to be a fucking joke.


----------



## Browder (May 31, 2010)

JamesB said:


> This has to be a fucking joke.



READ MOAR THREAD.


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

JamesB said:


> That is....
> 
> wow....
> 
> ...



It is.



Browder said:


> You know that church isn't for realz, right?



Edit: Dammit, ninja'd.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I found this



Didn't read the first post, but the responses are kind of funny...  Apparently, according to one of the people, you'll go to hell if you're friend is a "sinner" [as defined by said poster] 

The pope has done worse things than having strange friends, so he must be damned


----------



## Krasl (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Trolling a troll site
> 
> 
> 
> xD



there is nothing more awesome than that! >:3



JamesB said:


> That is....
> 
> wow....
> 
> ...



rofl, wtf?! that has to be a freaking joke of a site!


----------



## Citrakayah (May 31, 2010)

"There she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses." -Ezekiel 23:20 

Nope, seems fine to me.


----------



## Krasl (May 31, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> "There she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses." -Ezekiel 23:20
> 
> Nope, seems fine to me.



lol, wow. that's a bit of a creepy verse.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> "There she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses." -Ezekiel 23:20
> 
> Nope, seems fine to me.



so they have it all wrong...

it's hung like a DONKEY not a horse.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> I still wanna troll it.



Post a "god revealed to me that gayness is goodness" thread or something.  Post details about how he sent gabriel to tell you why, and list the reasons why, etc.

EDIT: that's such a perfect troll, isn't it?


----------



## Mr Owl (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Trolling a troll site
> 
> 
> 
> xD



This is going to be a cold, calculated troll.


----------



## Krasl (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> so they have it all wrong...
> 
> it's hung like a DONKEY not a horse.



lol, indeed. now i shall get my donkey and take it to the streets so the women may partake of it's genitals XD


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I found this



Landover Baptist Church is a troll site making fun of Christians and pissing off n00bish atheists.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Post a "god revealed to me that gayness is goodness" thread or something.  Post details about how he sent gabriel to tell you why, and list the reasons why, etc.



That's a good one. Should I put cubporn in it as well?


----------



## Krasl (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Post a "god revealed to me that gayness is goodness" thread or something.  Post details about how he sent gabriel to tell you why, and list the reasons why, etc.
> 
> EDIT: that's such a perfect troll, isn't it?



lol, i want someone to do this, i will laugh my ass off if it is done.



TheItalianStallion said:


> This is going to be a cold, calculated troll.



goooood gooooood...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, indeed. now i shall get my donkey and take it to the streets so the women may partake of it's genitals XD



The apostrophe is wrong.

that makes it a conjunction-- so...  partake of it is...


----------



## Krasl (May 31, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Landover Baptist Church is a troll site making fun of Christians and pissing off n00bish atheists.



exactly, it needs to be trolled, BIG TIME!!!



TheItalianStallion said:


> That's a good one. Should I put cubporn in it as well?



yes! >:3


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> That's a good one. Should I put cubporn in it as well?



DO IT!!


----------



## Citrakayah (May 31, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> That's a good one. Should I put cubporn in it as well?


Most definitely.


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

Do it and post pics.


----------



## Krasl (May 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Do it and post pics.



lol, omg, that would be hilarious!


----------



## Mr Owl (May 31, 2010)

Look at what I came across while looking for pics to troll with


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

at any rate...

still haven't come across any Jack Chick stuff about furries



TheItalianStallion said:


> Look at what I came across while looking for pics to troll with



aw dude....why? >.<


----------



## Krasl (May 31, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> Look at what I came across while looking for pics to troll with



OMFG!!! i lolled on this! hil-arious!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

I can just imagine...


you should throw in "Larry Flynt is a prophet" just for the hell of it...


----------



## SecretDesire (May 31, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> Look at what I came across while looking for pics to troll with



Saved. So I can show everyone I know, furry and not. I peed a little I laughed so hard.


----------



## Krasl (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I can just imagine...
> 
> 
> you should throw in "Larry Flynt is a prophet" just for the hell of it...



hm, good idea.



SecretDesire said:


> Saved. So I can show everyone I know, furry and not. I peed a little I laughed so hard.



lol, i cried i laughed so hard


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> Look at what I came across while looking for pics to troll with



Truth.


----------



## Slyck (May 31, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> "There she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses." -Ezekiel 23:20
> 
> Nope, seems fine to me.



I'd love to hear this taught at the pulpit.


----------



## Luca (May 31, 2010)

Just out of curiosity I wonder what WBC's stance os on furries. They hate everything anyway.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> "There she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses." -Ezekiel 23:20
> 
> Nope, seems fine to me.



Passage in question is about a prostitute.


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Couldn't you tell by the bowl cut?


It looked like a beaver!!


----------



## Mr Owl (May 31, 2010)

Is listening to rap a sin?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> Is listening to rap a sin?



Only to your ears.  I don't know if God really cares, you're only hurting yourself.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 31, 2010)

Is this bad enough for trolling purposes?


----------



## gdzeek (May 31, 2010)

nothin in my church about it, although they'd be uptight about the guys who tattoo themselves to look like cats, but thats more tattoos in general.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 31, 2010)

It's pretty much rule of thumb to know furry is a sin. 

We can interchange "sin" with something else. Uh, um, off the top of my head I will ussssssssssse... oh, I don't know, sick? Yeah sick. Another one can be deviant, but furries find pride in that word so I will go for another one, like disgusting or scum. Huh, this is fun. Someone else try to come up with some others.


----------



## Carenath (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm just saying that's what the bible thumpers think.
> Furries = animal/human = bestiality


A lot of normal people think that, to say nothing of bible-thumpers.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 31, 2010)

Tally said:


> What _isn't_ a sin?


 
Almost anything can be considered a sin. Even just thinking about it.
Amazing actualy how much a person sins in a day if you really look at it. We only pick on things thats more uncommon and more rare.



AleutheWolf said:


> I found this


 
Acording to this all furries are 100% the same doing and the same thing.
Since I dont do all that I guess by there definition im not a furry. Neither is most everyone else too.
Guess they know more about the furries that the furries do.


----------



## Dreadlime (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> at any rate...
> 
> still haven't come across any Jack Chick stuff about furries



I doubt he's even knows about furries. Chick and his crowd don't strike me as the sort who would be all that internet savvy.



Luca said:


> Just out of curiosity I wonder what WBC's stance os  on furries. They hate everything anyway.


Same as above.  I doubt they'd raeg over it to much as they have more prominent targets to protest.


----------



## That_Vladimir_Guy (May 31, 2010)

Personally, I have not heard any religious people criticising furries while not under the influence of marijuana.


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 31, 2010)

I'm a christian furry.

I guess I am a great example of a paradox :V
But no, I haven't heard of religious groups criticizing furries. Just those people who think that it's incredibly weird, and I'm okay with that.



That_Vladimir_Guy said:


> Personally, I have not heard any  religious people criticising furries while not under the influence of  marijuana.


I wonder if the Westboro Church would have a reaction.


----------



## Ikrit (May 31, 2010)

religion proves evolution
athiest had evolved to deny religions to make them smarter


----------



## Ozriel (May 31, 2010)

That and the gay people.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 31, 2010)

Never did but bestiality is always brought up. Still bestiality isn't really 100% directed to Furries from the bible.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 31, 2010)

I have never heard any religious person denounce furries. 

Then again, I come from a liberal church where all the priests were gay, so I'm kinda out on intolerance. =V

At any rate, I don't think its in the bible. Sure Leviticus, but that book of the Bible is more denouncable than any other, even Jesus said it was wrong. And being a furry doesn't really equate bestialsexuality, it simply means that you think an animal defines you better than a human does, or that you find anthropomorphic art cool.

My priest knows I'm furry, and he doesn't "give a shit, its your choice." =/


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> Is this bad enough for trolling purposes?



Perhaps.  You should find something that says "fuck," "pimp," "*****," and "ho."  Those words, over and over.

edit: the "*****" is a famous racial slur that has a double standard, and I guess that means the forum knows i'm not black.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Luca said:


> Just out of curiosity I wonder what WBC's stance os on furries. They hate everything anyway.



THEY'RE FAG ENABLERS! FAG RECRUITERS! THE MAJORITY OF THEM ARE FAGS! 


something along the lines of that.


----------



## Lurk (May 31, 2010)

I don't know, it just seems to me as though the OP is trying to look for some shred of evidence to prove this so called "Everyone hates furries" belief that is so popular among furries everywhere with a slant towards religious intolerance. The undeniable proof is the fact that when that obviously fake link was posted, you guys jumped on it's case so fast that you didn't even bother looking up the source of the link or anything behind it. 

Here's a concept. Instead of looking for proof that everyone hates you guys. Get off of 4chan.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 31, 2010)

this is my religion


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Lurk said:


> I don't know, it just seems to me as though the OP is trying to look for some shred of evidence to prove this so called "Everyone hates furries" belief that is so popular among furries everywhere with a slant towards religious intolerance. The undeniable proof is the fact that when that obviously fake link was posted, you guys jumped on it's case so fast that you didn't even bother looking up the source of the link or anything behind it.
> 
> Here's a concept. Instead of looking for proof that everyone hates you guys. Get off of 4chan.



Maybe you should lurk more. We've got enough idiots to deal with without you claiming that we're saying "EVRY1 HAETZ TEH FURRRS!" Not once being online have I heard a furry say "EVRY1 HAETZ MEH BC I M FURRY BAWWW FURSECUTION!!"
The closest thing would be others asking people why furries are supposedly hated.

Also, where I live if you are not a white, heterosexual, christian male then you're pretty much scum of society which is pretty much the voice of that link I had found. I didn't doubt it because I don't doubt the extent of hate from extremists (such as Westboro).


----------



## Lurk (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Maybe you should lurk more. We've got enough idiots to deal with without you claiming that we're saying "EVRY1 HAETZ TEH FURRRS!" Not once being online have I heard a furry say "EVRY1 HAETZ MEH BC I M FURRY BAWWW FURSECUTION!!"
> The closest thing would be others asking people why furries are supposedly hated.
> 
> Also, where I live if you are not a white, heterosexual, christian male then you're pretty much scum of society which is pretty much the voice of that link I had found. I didn't doubt it because I don't doubt the extent of hate from extremists (such as Westboro).



The mere existence of this thread is proof against you considering so many people could take such a blatantly obvious fake link and take it for fact at face value.

Also, irrelevant. I don't care where you live and merely mentioning Westboro for any sort of model for a majority of the Christian religion is the equivalent of saying that all furries are just like those dog fucking pedos. I.E. You're taking the same minority that furries are always bawing about being associated with, and doing it with Christianity as a whole instead..


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Lurk said:


> The mere existence of this thread is proof against you considering so many people could take such a blatantly obvious fake link and take it for fact at face value.
> 
> Also, irrelevant. I don't care where you live and merely mentioning Westboro for any sort of model for a majority of the Christian religion is the equivalent of saying that all furries are just like those dog fucking pedos. I.E. You're taking the same minority that furries are always bawing about being associated with, and doing it with Christianity as a whole instead..



How? The OP was just asking a god damn question! You interpret it as "finding proof to scream fursecution" and yet you don't see it as making a point to disprove it. Maybe you should look at both sides instead of being like the furries that scream "BAWW FURSECUTION!"
Seriously, I had no idea that link was fake nor can I really tell if a link is fake or not.

Can you read? Like at all? I said "EXTREMISTS", you moron. I know Westboro isn't the model of Christianity.


----------



## Ben (May 31, 2010)

Why would liking animals be a sin? This thread is absurd and silly.


----------



## Slyck (May 31, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> Is listening to rap a sin?



Yes. They speak of fornication and the consumption of the devil's herb.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 31, 2010)

There was an otter fur at a con' who said he went to church wearing his pursuit paws, and everyone loved them, so...


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 31, 2010)

Ben said:


> Why would liking animals be a sin? This thread is absurd and silly.


So are a good few christians. I mean, look at WBC or Crusadercat.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 31, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Yes. They speak of fornication and the consumption of the devil's herb.



So *hearing *about something sinful is a sin?
Wouldn't that mean watching any movie/ reading a fantasy novel etc. is a sin?


----------



## Pliio8 (May 31, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> So *hearing *about something sinful is a sin?
> Wouldn't that mean watching any movie/ reading a fantasy novel etc. is a sin?



Only if you want it to be.

No. Reading a novel about something sinful is not a sin, nor is watching a sinful act, hence said Jesus.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> So *hearing *about something sinful is a sin?
> Wouldn't that mean watching any movie/ reading a fantasy novel etc. is a sin?



Of course. Hearing about something obviously means that you partake in it.


----------



## Lurk (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> How? The OP was just asking a god damn question! You interpret it as "finding proof to scream fursecution" and yet you don't see it as making a point to disprove it. Maybe you should look at both sides instead of being like the furries that scream "BAWW FURSECUTION!"
> Seriously, I had no idea that link was fake nor can I really tell if a link is fake or not.
> 
> Can you read? Like at all? I said "EXTREMISTS", you moron. I know Westboro isn't the model of Christianity.



Whatever, I've never been into asking questions for no reason behind it. I suppose there was no motive whatsoever to asking such a silly question. It just seems stupid to me to ask a question for no good reason. And I don't really need to disprove the question when there's no evidence to back it up. If you have evidence of any religious organizations hating on furs, then find and post it. All I'm saying is that I don't know of many religions that even know what a furry is so I thought this thread was seeking claims to fursecution. Especially since so many people jumped on an imaginary organization. 

Alright then. Insulting me won't do anything broski. I was just pointing out the absurd comparison.


----------



## Ariosto (May 31, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Only if you want it to be.
> 
> *No. Reading a novel about something sinful is not a sin, nor is watching a sinful act, hence said Jesus.*


 
That means that watching porn is not a sin?
...
...
...
...
...
...
...

That cannot be.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 31, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> That means that watching porn is not a sin?
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...



Only if you masturbate to it or have premarital sex to it, hence said the lord.


----------



## Ariosto (May 31, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Only if you masturbate to it or have premarital sex to it, hence said the lord.


 
And this implies that masturbation IS a sin? But watching porn is NOT?

That does not make sense to me (I think that both are sins).


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 31, 2010)

Okay.

Why would liking animals be bad, anyway?
In the Bible, Gawd made them before he made Man, and he tried to pair them with Adam before he made Eve.
Each one was designed by God, so he clearly likes them...

Surely hating on God's creation is offensive to him?


----------



## Pliio8 (May 31, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> And this implies that masturbation IS a sin? But watching porn is NOT?
> 
> That does not make sense to me (I think that both are sins).



I dunno, I was never told which to think is a sin. I do both so... I'm kinda out.


----------



## Alsation21 (May 31, 2010)

I didn't know anyone still took religion as serious, since most of it is bollocks made up by the dark age clergy for total control.


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Okay.
> 
> Why would liking animals be bad, anyway?
> In the Bible, Gawd made them before he made Man, and he tried to pair them with Adam before he made Eve.
> ...


Because furries obviously worship the animals they personify themselves as


----------



## Pliio8 (May 31, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> I didn't know anyone still took religion as serious, since most of it is bollocks made up by the dark age clergy for total control.



Eh, opinions shall be opinions.



WillowWulf said:


> Because furries obviously worship the animals they personify themselves as



I don't worship a fictional sentient species...


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 31, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> I didn't know anyone still took religion as serious, since most of it is bollocks made up by the dark age clergy for total control.



In b4 shitstorm sweeps the forums from the Atlantic.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 31, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I don't worship a fictional sentient species...



The Ancient Egyptians did.
They were pretty cool guys.


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I don't worship a fictional sentient species...


Tell them that


----------



## Pliio8 (May 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Tell them that



Who am I to tell? I'm lost.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 31, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Who am I to tell? I'm lost.



He's one of them! 
-net-


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Who am I to tell? I'm lost.


Those silly religious grown ups who preach it


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 31, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> I didn't know anyone still took religion as serious, since most of it is bollocks made up by the dark age clergy for total control.


Um, these religions you speak of has existed for much longer than the dark ages when the clergy was trying to control people.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Those silly religious grown ups who preach it



I have told them...


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Lurk said:


> Whatever, I've never been into asking questions for no reason behind it. I suppose there was no motive whatsoever to asking such a silly question. It just seems stupid to me to ask a question for no good reason. And I don't really need to disprove the question when there's no evidence to back it up. If you have evidence of any religious organizations hating on furs, then find and post it. All I'm saying is that I don't know of many religions that even know what a furry is so I thought this thread was seeking claims to fursecution. Especially since so many people jumped on an imaginary organization.
> 
> Alright then. Insulting me won't do anything broski. I was just pointing out the absurd comparison.



What absurd comparison?
I'm just saying with organizations like WBC I wouldn't be surprised if it were real or not.


----------



## Alsation21 (May 31, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Um, these religions you speak of has existed for much longer than the dark ages when the clergy was trying to control people.


 
Yeah though I was actually trying to point Christianity out, as one of the worst. 

Christianity then Islam, then again mabye it's right the other way round.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 31, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> Yeah though I was actually trying to point Christianity out, as one of the worst.
> 
> Christianity then Islam, then again mabye it's right the other way round.



Everything has extremism, even Atheism and Furries have extremism in their midst. Saying that Islam is bad for 9/11 or that Christianity is bad because of its extremist elements isn't helping us figure out if Furry is considered a sin.

Seriously, this thread is about the specific spectrum of sins as seen by religious individuals, not how you're anti-religious because you fail to see the reason you probably masturbate to daily. =V

Good, it seems I've stopped the war before it broke.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> So are a good few christians. I mean, look at WBC or Crusadercat.



Or the crazy neighbor I used to have that never let her kid outside...  (but she's a _single christian mother_ so we can't say _anything_ bad about _her..._)


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> Yeah though I was actually trying to point Christianity out, as one of the worst.
> 
> Christianity then Islam, then again mabye it's right the other way round.



All depends on the denomination...  but then again, where are all the christians screaming "Allahu ackbar" and blowing stuff up?  (of course, if they were to say that, it'd be more like "Deus est valde!")


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> where are all the christians screaming "Allahu ackbar" and blowing stuff up?



They're too busy pulling out eyeballs and performing "exorcisms" on small children. :U


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> They're too busy pulling out eyeballs and performing "exorcisms" on small children. :U



They mean to help those children...  even if that's not what happens...

radical muslims, on the other hand, do harm for the sake of doing harm.

(of course, you could bring up the spanish inquisition, but that was...  quite a while ago...)


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> radical muslims, on the other hand, do harm for the sake of doing harm.



Way to listen to biased media. :|

They honestly believe that they are doing God's work. They feel that the world is turning its back on Allah and should be corrected for him.
They are no more evil than Christians who murder for their god. The Bible _tells you_ to murder people.

Who's worse?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Way to listen to biased media. :|
> 
> They honestly believe that they are doing God's work. They feel that the world is turning its back on Allah and should be corrected for him.
> They are no more evil than Christians who murder for their god. The Bible _tells you_ to murder people.
> ...



They believe they are doing God's work by _intentionally causing harm to innocent people._

That's what I was trying to get at.


Their mentality is "convert or die."

And could you tell me where the Bible condones murder?  I know the Quran does.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> They believe they are doing God's work by _intentionally causing harm to innocent people._
> 
> That's what I was trying to get at.
> 
> ...



The Bible tells you to murder people who break the Ten Commandments. Yeah, one of the commandments is to not kill, but it still says it.
Way to go, Bible.

Christians who tie up teenagers and try to "cure them" of their homosexuality are harming people, just like Christians who demand the death penatly and Christians who beat their children for thinking differently.

Those bombers aren't all Muslims and those Christians aren't all Christians. Don't be so closed minded.


----------



## Zontar (May 31, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Okay, guys. I want to hear about people you've heard say furry was a sin. Obviously there are very intolerant people who have shunned furries because of their religion. I'd like to hear especially the rationale behind it. My guess would be most of them would pinpoint to "God made man in his own image, therefore he is a human and not a wolf and wanting to be a wolf is a sin."
> 
> My mom is fairly religious and thinks furry is an aberration, for example. Of course, she's Catholic and actually has a life. There's gotta be more bigoted people out there.



No, because furries are not that prominent nor a pressing social issue.

:3


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 31, 2010)

Yes, although it was from the same person who said eating a ham sandwich was a sin. 

And my response to both is the same.

IDFC! im going to hell anyways.


----------



## Shiroka (May 31, 2010)

You know, if going to hell means I won't see those Fundies and Baptists  anymore, I'd better start sinning already.

And if furry is a sin, that's actually pretty cool.



AleutheWolf said:


> I found this



Oh dear... Should I laugh or cry? And is he really thanking Jesus for giving them guns? It kinds of reminds me of this actually.


----------



## Lurk (May 31, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> .
> They are no more evil than Christians who murder for their god. The Bible _tells you_ to murder people.



I don't think the advocacy of the death penalty is the same as telling Christians to murder other people. I think that advocates the state to "murder" if you can call it that (which you can, I don't give a shit) but do keep in mind that the Bible does not in fact tell Christians to go on a slaughter spree as you're pretty much making it out to. In no way does it say "Murder for this is for God." It takes a pro death penalty position for criminal offenders on the basis of "An eye for an eye." So the best argument you could actually make would be that Christians may murder on a justifiable basis, but you've pretty much blown it out of proportion.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The Bible tells you to murder people who break the Ten Commandments. Yeah, one of the commandments is to not kill, but it still says it.
> Way to go, Bible.
> 
> Christians who tie up teenagers and try to "cure them" of their homosexuality are harming people, just like Christians who demand the death penatly and Christians who beat their children for thinking differently.
> ...



Actually, the Commandment says "Do not murder" not "kill". Yes, there IS a difference.

There's a difference between reading the bible and trying to understand it within context and only thinking about what it says within todays time (which is incredibly STUPID)

Unfortunately, technically they ARE Christians because they still believe in God and Jesus and all that. -sigh-



Shiroka said:


> Oh dear... Should I laugh or cry? And is he really thanking Jesus for giving them guns? It kinds of reminds me of this actually.



we've already established that it's fake...so you can laugh if you want.

as for your link....it's so....true..


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The Bible tells you to murder people who break the Ten Commandments. Yeah, one of the commandments is to not kill, but it still says it.
> Way to go, Bible.
> 
> Christians who tie up teenagers and try to "cure them" of their homosexuality are harming people, just like Christians who demand the death penatly and Christians who beat their children for thinking differently.
> ...



The Bible doesn't legitimize lunatics torturing people, even if they try to use it to do so.



			
				http://www.biblestudy.org/question/what-does-thou-shall-not-kill-mean.html said:
			
		

> Under the Old Covenant God allowed the Israelites to kill other humans under very special circumstances such as punishment for certain sins, for example, murder (Exodus 21:12-14, Leviticus 24:17, 21) and adultery (Leviticus 20:10, Deuteronomy 22:22-24). God also allowed the Israelites to engage in warfare and even gave them instructions about waging war (Deuteronomy 20:1-20). God also recognized that humans might accidentally kill each other, and he made provisions for this (Numbers 35:9-34; Deuteronomy 19:1-13).



Capital punishment and murder are two different things, and some of the ten commandments isn't the same as all of them.

How often do you see christians killing adulterers?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Actually, the Commandment says "Do not murder" not "kill". Yes, there IS a difference.
> 
> There's a difference between reading the bible and trying to understand it within context and only thinking about what it says within todays time (which is incredibly STUPID)
> 
> Unfortunately, technically they ARE Christians because they still believe in God and Jesus and all that. -sigh-



Satanists could sorta be classified as Christians, as they do believe that a God and a Jesus exist...  they just choose to worship the enemy of this God person...


And FWIW, i'm not a religious zealot, I just don't like it when people bash religions and call me "closed minded" because they're automatically correct and somehow magically know that they know more than I do.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Satanists could sorta be classified as Christians, as they do believe that a God and a Jesus exist...  they just choose to worship the enemy of this God person...
> 
> 
> And FWIW, i'm not a religious zealot, I just don't like it when people bash religions and call me "closed minded" because they're automatically correct and somehow magically know that they know more than I do.



Depends on what Satanists you're talking about.
There are theistic satanists and atheistic.

Also, I meant believing in as worshiping them and all that stuff.


----------



## Aikitty (May 31, 2010)

Religious people will condemn anything fun and popular as sinful.

I knew Southern Baptists who thought _PokÃ©mon_ was evil. 

I just think that religious people are crazy and we shouldn't listen to them.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 31, 2010)

Aikitty said:


> I knew Southern Baptists who thought _PokÃ©mon_ was evil.



Get back to me when you wake up in the middle of the night with a gengar smiling at you.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Aikitty said:


> Religious people will condemn anything fun and popular as sinful.
> 
> I knew Southern Baptists who thought _PokÃ©mon_ was evil.
> 
> I just think that religious people are crazy and we shouldn't listen to them.



I remember those days. Ahhh sweet memories.



Werecatdawn said:


> Get back to me when you wake up in the middle of the night with a gengar smiling at you.



I _really_ think you should lay off the meds then.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 31, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The Ancient Egyptians did.
> They were pretty cool guys.



I'm Buddhist and I basically believe before this life I was an animal.


----------



## Machine (May 31, 2010)

I've never heard a religious person say furry is bad, but I doubt they'd actually say that.

What person in their right mind, regardless of their beliefs, would waste time preacing about how some internet subculture is bad in terms of religion?


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I _really_ think you should lay off the meds then.



But they are colorful and tasty D:


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Aikitty said:


> Religious people will condemn anything fun and popular as sinful.
> 
> I knew Southern Baptists who thought _PokÃ©mon_ was evil.
> 
> I just think that religious people are crazy and we shouldn't listen to them.



Not to mention magic the gathering...

Oh, and BTW, you're either a copy/paster, a time waster, or a mac user.  I know this.


----------



## Shima Muurine (May 31, 2010)

Alright, firstly, anyone who has ever ACTUALLY attended an exorcism would know that there is no torture being done. Mostly just a lot of prayer.

Also, The bible does not condemn homosexual feelings, just the actual practice of it. The bible does not condone murder, nor does it ask for it.  

And "Satanists could sorta be classified as Christians, as they do believe that a God and a Jesus exist... they just choose to worship the enemy of this God person..."
Couldn't be further from the truth. Christian means "Little Christ" and as christians they are called to lead people to the actual Christ, being Jesus, and to ask forgiveness and to accept Jesus' death as payment for their sins. Simply believing God and Jesus exist is not enough to be christian.

So, getting back to the subject at hand, being a furry is not a sin, however, some acts performed BY furries ARE sins, such as bestiality. However, contrary to what you might believe, wanking to yiff is not a sin, just make sure to take a bath afterwords: (_"'When a man has an emission of semen, he must     bathe his whole body with water, and he will be unclean till evening. Any      clothing or leather that has semen on it must be washed with water, and it      will be unclean till evening. When a man lies with a woman and there is an      emission of semen, both must bathe with water, and they will be unclean till      evening. (Lev 15:16-18 )

_As for the crazy christians, you will find that there are crazies in any and every group, and just because, say, a cop commits adultery does not make being a cop a sin.

I hope this clears some things up.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> Alright, firstly, anyone who has ever ACTUALLY attended an exorcism would know that there is no torture being done. Mostly just a lot of prayer.
> 
> Also, The bible does not condemn homosexual feelings nor the actual practice of it. The bible does not condone murder, nor does it ask for it.
> 
> ...



I fix'd a bit of it but I'd like to explain to you that Christians do not follow Leviticus.


----------



## Shima Muurine (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I fix'd a bit of it but I'd like to explain to you that Christians do not follow Leviticus.



Ah, the hypocrisy of that statement amuses me.  

Lumping christians together like that is no better than lumping all furries together. Some Christians do follow the bible, just as some furries are not sex crazed freaks.


----------



## dodger-fang (May 31, 2010)

As longs your in the famdom for friendship, clean art, go to cons for the fun of it, and clean stories then I don't think it's a sin.


----------



## Shima Muurine (May 31, 2010)

dodger-fang said:


> As longs your in the famdom for friendship, clean art, go to cons for the fun of it, and clean stories then I don't think it's a sin.


Damn straight!


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> Ah, the hypocrisy of that statement amuses me.
> 
> Lumping christians together like that is no better than lumping all furries together. Some Christians do follow the bible, just as some furries are not sex crazed freaks.



Huh? Leviticus is Jewish law. Christ rewritten the laws for...you know, Christians. Him being crucified and all, you know.


----------



## Shima Muurine (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Huh? Leviticus is Jewish law. Christ rewritten the laws for...you know, Christians. Him being crucified and all, you know.


You are somewhat correct in saying this, as with christ there is a new covenant, however, he did not discard the old completely. Rather than execution or other punishment, he simply says "Rebuke the sinner" and he also grants upon his followers and extraordinary ability, which is to _forgive sins._ 

John 20:23 "If you forgive the _sins_ of any, their _sins_ have been _forgiven_ them; if you retain the _sins_ of any, they have been _retained_."


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 31, 2010)

No relligion knows the furry fandom and the furry fandom is too small to be cared.
So it ends in a no.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> You are somewhat correct in saying this, as with christ there is a new covenant, however, he did not discard the old completely. Rather than execution or other punishment, he simply says "Rebuke the sinner" and he also grants upon his followers and extraordinary ability, which is to _forgive sins._
> 
> John 20:23 "If you forgive the _sins_ of any, their _sins_ have been _forgiven_ them; if you retain the _sins_ of any, they have been _retained_."



Uh...yes he did. 

Matthew 5:17Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfil. 18For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled.

John 19:28Later, knowing that all was now completed, and so that the Scripture would be fulfilled, Jesus said, "I am thirsty." 29A jar of wine vinegar was there, so they soaked a sponge in it, put the sponge on a stalk of the hyssop plant, and lifted it to Jesus' lips. 30When he had received the drink, Jesus said, "It is finished." With that, he bowed his head and gave up his spirit.


----------



## Shima Muurine (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Uh...yes he did.
> 
> Matthew 5:17Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfil. 18For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled.
> 
> John 19:28Later, knowing that all was now completed, and so that the Scripture would be fulfilled, Jesus said, "I am thirsty." 29A jar of wine vinegar was there, so they soaked a sponge in it, put the sponge on a stalk of the hyssop plant, and lifted it to Jesus' lips. 30When he had received the drink, Jesus said, "It is finished." With that, he bowed his head and gave up his spirit.


Explain how this supports your case. In these verses, it is explaining that jesus is fulfilling the prophesies of his coming.  Also, if you read it in the greek, when Jesus said, "It is finished." it was in reference to his execution, and how it was carried out exactly as prophesied.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 31, 2010)

Yes, Christians no longer follow Leviticus, except for that one verse about man lying with a man as a woman or something like that.

Seriously WTF?


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> Explain how this supports your case. In these verses, it is explaining that jesus is fulfilling the prophesies of his coming.  Also, if you read it in the greek, when Jesus said, "It is finished." it was in reference to his execution, and how it was carried out exactly as prophesied.



:/

Matthew 5:17Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfil. 18For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled.

John 19:28Later, knowing that *all *was now completed, and so that the Scripture would be fulfilled, Jesus said, "I am thirsty." 29A jar of wine vinegar was there, so they soaked a sponge in it, put the sponge on a stalk of the hyssop plant, and lifted it to Jesus' lips. 30When he had received the drink, Jesus said, "It is finished." With that, he bowed his head and gave up his spirit.

Let's also use
Collosians 2:13When you were dead in your sins and in the uncircumcision of your sinful nature, God made you alive with Christ. He forgave us all our sins, 1*4having canceled the written code, with its regulations, that was against us and that stood opposed to us; he took it away, nailing it to the cross*. 15And having disarmed the powers and authorities, he made a public spectacle of them, triumphing over them by the cross


----------



## Shima Muurine (May 31, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Yes, Christians no longer follow Leviticus, except for that one verse about man lying with a man as a woman or something like that.
> 
> Seriously WTF?


Sometimes I feel as if I am wading upstream through the waters of ignorance in order to smack the person responsible for all this mullarky.

Do you WANT christians to persecute you? Because they don't. Any christian who says god hates furries is only a christian in name.


----------



## Shima Muurine (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> :/
> 
> Matthew 5:17Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfil. 18For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled.
> 
> ...


*"that was against us and that stood opposed to us*."

Also, I must state that this is the apostle Paul's letter to the Church in Collossae.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> *"that was against us and that stood opposed to us*."
> 
> Also, I must state that this is the apostle Paul's letter to the Church in Collossae.



care to show proof of this?



Shima Muurine said:


> Sometimes I feel as if I am wading upstream through the waters of ignorance in order to smack the person responsible for all this mullarky.



IRONY, it's what's for dinner.


----------



## Shima Muurine (May 31, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> care to show proof of this?


Sure. Go to google and type in "paul's letter the church in colossae"
Second link.

Hell, just type in "Paul's letter" and it should give you a list of 'em.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 1, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> Sure. Go to google and type in "paul's letter the church in colossae"
> Second link.
> 
> Hell, just type in "Paul's letter" and it should give you a list of 'em.



The burden of proof would be the one making the claim.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> The burden of proof would be the one making the claim.


Alas, I bear no burden.

Shall I simply concede the argument? You should have your wish, and you can go on posting about an imagined slight done to you by a group you imagine to be your enemy. But as for myself, I bear no ill will towards you. I simply state the facts.

I now retire, and shall return tomorrow.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 1, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> Alas, I bear no burden.
> 
> Shall I simply concede the argument? You should have your wish, and you can go on posting about an imagined slight done to you by a group you imagine to be your enemy. But as for myself, I bear no ill will towards you. I simply state the facts.
> 
> I now retire, and shall return tomorrow.



Yes...you do. If you make a claim....BACK IT UP.

as for the second part, how in the hell are you getting that I'm imagining someone as my enemy? Seriously, wtf?


----------



## Roundedhalo (Jun 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Okay, guys. I want to hear about people you've heard say furry was a sin. Obviously there are very intolerant people who have shunned furries because of their religion. I'd like to hear especially the rationale behind it. My guess would be most of them would pinpoint to "God made man in his own image, therefore he is a human and not a wolf and wanting to be a wolf is a sin."
> 
> My mom is fairly religious and thinks furry is an aberration, for example. Of course, she's Catholic and actually has a life. There's gotta be more bigoted people out there.


Never, but I bet westboro bastard church could have a thing or two to say about it.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 1, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> When a man has an emission of semen, he must     bathe his whole body with water, and he will be unclean till evening. Any      clothing or leather that has semen on it must be washed with water, and it      will be unclean till evening.


Still not gonna masturbate.

Neither religion nor the fags in this forum shall ever make me jizz in my pants.


----------



## Rahne (Jun 1, 2010)

I've heard Shirly Phelps-Cunt-Roeper say God hates furries.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 1, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I'm a christian furry.
> 
> I guess I am a great example of a paradox :V
> But no, I haven't heard of religious groups criticizing furries. Just those people who think that it's incredibly weird, and I'm okay with that.
> ...


 
Im also a chritian furry. 
Usualy I keep my beliefs to my self, and not deeply into religion as other relatives.

Besides that one link I havent heard any church really go after furries either.


----------



## Lurk (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah Leviticus has a majority of Jewish law in it, that's why Christians don't follow most of it, otherwise we would do a lot of things differently, like not eatting meat, or wearing wool, or other odd Jewish laws of the times.

I really don't see why people that don't believe in the Bible are arguing this when they don't have any idea what they are talking about. As I stated before, this thread just appears to be a religious flame fest because of some deep belief in Christians being so against certain individuals (furries, gays, whatever).


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> ...Obviously there are very intolerant people who have shunned furries because of their religion... My guess would be most of them would pinpoint to "God made man in his own image, therefore he is a human and not a wolf and wanting to be a wolf is a sin."



Actually they consider furryism a sin because a snake fooled Eve into eating that apple, therefore talking animals are the work of the devil!


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

Anything non-religious is a sin.


----------



## Karn (Jun 1, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Actually they consider furryism a sin because a snake fooled Eve into eating that apple, therefore talking animals are the work of the devil!



Wow that's brilliant, lol.

Yes, I've heard many of them. It's a parents bred intolerance.
We see, it's obvious. The most children believe into that what heir parents telling them.
So, if they tell you, that Santa Clause excist, then you belive into him.
But if there would never say, that he isn't excistant, than would a child believe into him, until he gets laughed out from his classmates.

You could do the same thing with god.
Parents tell their childrens about god. They believe in it.
But if the parents tell somedays, that he isn't excistant, that would work! Children wouldn't belief any longer into god.


But of course, some childs choose their own way (what is the best what they could do!) and do/don't believe into god.
I don't want to make god bad, if some christian here is thinking that. 

I'm just explaining the psychology of it.


So if you get drilled with, Furries are bad and evil, and you hear all the prejudices as child, then it's obvously that this child never want to get into touch with it, and says that Furry is a sin.


----------



## Riyeko (Jun 1, 2010)

Eh a close friend of mine is catholic but his parents are screwed up anyway.
I dont think ive ever heard anyone say it was a sin, but im pretty sure the majority of the world looks at every furry with extreme caution.

Sorry if this got said earlier, didnt read the whole bazillion pages of the thread.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 1, 2010)

Lurk said:


> Yeah Leviticus has a majority of Jewish law in it, that's why Christians don't follow most of it, otherwise we would do a lot of things differently, like not eatting meat, or wearing wool, or other odd Jewish laws of the times.
> 
> I really don't see why people that don't believe in the Bible are arguing this when they don't have any idea what they are talking about. As I stated before, this thread just appears to be a religious flame fest because of some deep belief in Christians being so against certain individuals (furries, gays, whatever).



This is what I said before, only put more simply.

Back it up you say? Is it that difficult to understand? A simple explanation should do. Colossians is so named because it is the Apostle Paul's letter to the church in Colossae. America=Americans, so Colossea=Colossians.
 Here is a link with information on his letter:
http://bible.org/article/letter-colossians

And furthermore, your point is moot anyway, for if Christians do not follow the old testament, then they do not persecute you, because there is nothing in the new testament against you. This is the point of the thread. You are not persecuted by Christianity, only by misinformed individuals.

This was turning into quite the debate. It's been a while since I enjoyed such verbal swordplay.


----------



## Dragonbones (Jun 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> "God made man in his own image, therefore he is a human and not a wolf and wanting to be a wolf is a sin."




But anthros are not exactly human are they?But so what if people have darker pleasures,i mean it's just another form of what most people do....regularly....


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 1, 2010)

I am just going to put my little theory in there:

But it could be said that if the bible had anything against talking animals could be a retaliation against most Pagan religions that had Anthro animal-esque gods.

/Devil's Advocate


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am just going to put my little theory in there:
> 
> But it could be said that if the bible had anything against talking animals could be a retaliation against most Pagan religions that had Anthro animal-esque gods.
> 
> /Devil's Advocate



Most likely. Dagon was the god of a major enemy to the Israelites, and he was a fish/man thing. 
Unfortunately I cannot find anything regarding talking animals in the bible, unless you count the serpent. But he got his, didn't he?

EDIT: Interesting side fact: The term devils advocate comes from the catholic church, so when picking a new pope, a "Devil's Advocate" was appointed to argue against the choice to provide a contrasting view and a more thorough evaluation.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 1, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> Most likely. Dagon was the god of a major enemy to the Israelites, and he was a fish/man thing.
> Unfortunately I cannot find anything regarding talking animals in the bible, unless you count the serpent. But he got his, didn't he?




Yep.


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 1, 2010)

I've heard religious people saying pretty much everything is a sin.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 1, 2010)

Religion is the devil.
Those are my moms beliefs, yet she goes to church every Saturday.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 1, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> *FWOOOSH* Hear that? It's the sound of flame. You should put it out.
> 
> Did you not bother to read at all any of the previous posts?
> 
> It seems the whole purpose of this thread is to flame against Christians.



it seems the whole purpose of religion is to earn it


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 1, 2010)

Lobar said:


> it seems the whole purpose of religion is to earn it



I encourage you to read my earlier posts.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 1, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> I encourage you to read my earlier posts.



I read enough.  Lots of No True Scotsman, etc. etc.  Those God-fearing, Bible-reading, go-to-church-every-Sunday people who persecute others in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, they're not Christians at all and it's _unfair_ to say they are.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 1, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I read enough.  Lots of No True Scotsman, etc. etc.  Those God-fearing, Bible-reading, go-to-church-every-Sunday people who persecute others in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, they're not Christians at all and it's _unfair_ to say they are.


Now, whoever said anything about fairness? 
But...

Is a Big-Mac still a Big-Mac if you take off everything but the bread? As for going to church, does walking into a McDonalds make you a cashier?
God has called us to forgive and love. I'm religious (as if you couldn't tell) and *I* do not condemn you. Being a furry is not a sin. 

There. You have heard it from a religious person. 

How about a new thread: Have you ever heard furries make generic comments about how awful everyone else is and how much religious people hate them? 

Well yes. Yes I have heard that. Now quit bitching, and find something new to discuss, before my brain melts.


----------



## Rho (Jun 1, 2010)

I actually have heard this quite a few times. Can't say I enjoy it.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 1, 2010)

how can you flame something that makes a mockery of itself


----------



## Aleu (Jun 1, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> how can you flame something that makes a mockery of itself



Don't try and start an anti-religious shitstorm.

It's all fine and dandy when people say "Oh I believe/don't believe this" fine but leave it at that instead of saying "HUR HUR YOU BELIEFS R SHIT"


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 1, 2010)

For the record, I'm not really interested in debating whether furry is a sin or not, but I'm rather interested in the pretexts that crazy people come up with to call it a sin.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> For the record, I'm not really interested in debating whether furry is a sin or not, but I'm rather interested in the pretexts that crazy people come up with to call it a sin.



watch what you say i got an infraction and a warning for saying that


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> For the record, I'm not really interested in debating whether furry is a sin or not, but I'm rather interested in the pretexts that crazy people come up with to call it a sin.



Oh man, you wouldn't believe some of the obscure references people will pull. 

You want a good argument? Ask a catholic why they pray to the saints, an act which is explicitly forbidden by the ten commandments.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Okay, guys. I want to hear about people you've heard say furry was a sin. Obviously there are very intolerant people who have shunned furries because of their religion. I'd like to hear especially the rationale behind it. My guess would be most of them would pinpoint to "God made man in his own image, therefore he is a human and not a wolf and wanting to be a wolf is a sin."
> 
> My mom is fairly religious and thinks furry is an aberration, for example. Of course, she's Catholic and actually has a life. There's gotta be more bigoted people out there.


I'm a Christian and I've been told that far more tame things than being a furry are a sins.  Video games (playing them or, God forbid, making them) being chief among them (mainly because of my profession) but wearing black (I'm not talking emo here, just having blue jeans & a black t-shirt), having long hair, playing D&D... nearly anything and everything I enjoy doing, wearing and even how I happen to style my hair!

The rationale is always the same: 1 Thessalonians 5:22 (KJV)--
_Abstain from all appearance of evil._

The fact that it's the King James Version is important, because it's the only version that translates it that way.  All modern versions correctly translate it as "_Avoid all kinds of evil._"

The difference between the two is subtle but critical.  The term "appearance of" in the KJV is equivalent to saying "instances of" in modern English.  But the "instance of" synonym of the phrase "appearance of" has disappeared from English in the last 400 years.  So while the KJV translation may have been correct in its day, read today by someone who has no knowledge of the Renaissance (much less ancient Greek) the King James Version of that verse seems to give license to Christian busybodies to declare that nearly everything they don't like is, in fact, sinful.  Needless to say, an overwhelming majority of Christian busybodies have no knowledge of the Renaissance or ancient Greek...

...but they do love to cram their skewed beliefs down everyone's throats!  So next time someone beats you over the head with a laundry list of things they don't like that they claim are sins, do what I do and respond to Scripture by using Scripture.  Specifically, a few choice verses from Matthew 23--

_Then Jesus said to the crowds and to his disciples: "The teachers of the law and  the Pharisees sit in Moses' seat. So you must obey them and do everything they  tell you. But do not do what they do, for they do not practice what they  preach. They tie up  heavy loads and put them on men's shoulders, but they themselves are not  willing to lift a finger to move them."_

...and...

"_Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You  shut the kingdom of heaven in men's faces. You yourselves do not enter,  nor will you let those enter who are trying to._

...as well as...

 "_Woe to you, teachers of the law and  Pharisees, you hypocrites! You travel over land and sea to win a single  convert, and when he becomes one, you make him twice as much a son of  hell as you are. _

...and of course...

"_You snakes! You brood of vipers! How will you escape being condemned to  hell?_"

[Matthew 23:1-4, 13, 15 & 33.... or you can just quote the whole chapter, it's all good.    ]


----------



## Syradact (Jun 2, 2010)

*



Have you ever heard religious people saying furry is a sin?

Click to expand...

*No. I don't talk to dogmatic religious people for any length of time.
If they strictly follow "dog-ma" they're probably closet canine furries.


----------



## Eric (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, I haven't heard religious people saying that, but strictly religious people think everything is a sin, don't they? And if they want to find proof for it in the bible, they will a part which they turn and twist until they can use it as a proof for their statement. At least that's what I think.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 2, 2010)

Nope, that isn't a sin, many other actions are, but nothing involving furry is (though involving the furry stereotype, that's a whooooole other story)


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> Nope, that isn't a sin, many other actions are, but nothing involving furry is (though involving the furry stereotype, that's a whooooole other story)


One stereotype is that furries are a bunch of basement-dwelling, nymphomaniacal cretins that have sex in animal suits.

Is that a sin?


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> One stereotype is that furries are a bunch of basement-dwelling, nymphomaniacal cretins that have sex in animal suits.
> 
> Is that a sin?



As long as it's not premarital you're good.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 2, 2010)

Conversations about religion can start sucking pretty quick.  They suck even worse when people are on the internet...

I don't know how many debates end with cries of ignorance and stupidity...

Ad hominem is more effective than reason anyway


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 2, 2010)

I've found that the most common reason for not liking furries is because they've stumbled in to some furry porn on the Internet, and with they're ignorant minds have decided that all furrries must do this, I know that many times I've had to convince a friend that this is just a small part of our community, but fuck it, I care little for stupidity these days any way


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 2, 2010)

The donkey and the snake both spoke in the Bible, actually.
WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The donkey and the snake both spoke in the Bible, actually.
> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?




That the bible is a book and NOTHING more, you know how some people read too much into books, Well thats what I think has happed three guys made up this amazing story and people read too much into it and a religion spawned (kind of like those LOTR religions).

I not saying there isn't a gawd, don't get me wrong, In fact I'm a very open minded person (as a furry would need to be) its just the whole "do as i say or burn in hell" thing seems a bit, you know


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> That the bible is a book and NOTHING more, you know how some people read too much into books, Well thats what I think has happed three guys made up this amazing story and people read too much into it and a religion spawned (kind of like those LOTR religions).
> 
> I not saying there isn't a *gawd*, don't get me wrong, In fact I'm a very open minded person (as a furry would need to be) its just the whole "do as i say or burn in hell" thing seems a bit, you know


Not all religious people are like that, just the extremists that end up turning their children into fuck-ups and pressure their beliefs onto others.

Also, please do not substitute "god" with "gawd". That is just low.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Also, please do not substitute "god" with "gawd". That is just low.



He said "*a *gawd", he wasn't using it as his holy name.
But I think it's awesome, personally.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Not all religious people are like that, just the extremists that end up turning their children into fuck-ups and pressure their beliefs onto others.
> 
> Also, please do not substitute "god" with "gawd". That is just low.




I never said they where, and I said gawd to not use a lords name in vain (no just because its funny)


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 2, 2010)

I know it's kinda late but.... my god... christians are so messed up.
http://www.landoverbaptist.net/showthread.php?t=3296

from a pastor:
"And you are all hellbound. Does that strike you as "normal"? We want you and your pervert buddies to follow Christ and stop destroying America."

"You know this is exactly what's wrong with the world today. Back in the good old days, they just locked people like that up in the booby hatch. President Eisenhower knew how to deal with these perverts."

"Typical lieberal nonsense. "If it feels good, do it!" Even if it means worshipping pictures of unnatural abominations. If God had meant for there to be human/animal hybrids, don't you think He would have created them? And all that ridiculous blathering about carnal relationships being hunky-dory if they don't hurt anyone is not just wrong, but dangerously wrong!

then this person:
"But it doesn't hurt anyone!" WRONG! It hurts those who are doomed to Hell because they accepted such anti-Biblical lies! God put forth very specific rules as to what's acceptable and what not when it comes to sex (one man, one woman in the bonds of marriage), and I don't recall ever seeing "Dress up like the beasts of the field" in the Bible.
Sick, sick, sick. I will pray for you."
she had this as her siggy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 she needs to learn that communism and nazi-ism are complete opposites. 



I laughed so hard. so so soooo hard. oh my fucking god.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 2, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I know it's kinda late but.... my god... christians are so messed up.
> http://www.landoverbaptist.net/showthread.php?t=3296
> 
> from a pastor:
> ...


 
Just for curiosity miss: you're aware it's a troll site, are not you? (That forum, I mean).

That's what Browder said. Or better said, that's what Wikipedia said.

And yes, it's nice to find historycal innacuracies and laugh at them.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> So *hearing *about something sinful is a sin?
> Wouldn't that mean watching any movie/ reading a fantasy novel etc. is a sin?



I don't know. I ain't no saint myself.

Try asking a Christian or something.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 2, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Just for curiosity miss: you're aware it's a troll site, are not you? (That forum, I mean).
> 
> That's what Browder said. Or better said, that's what Wikipedia said.
> 
> And yes, it's nice to find historycal innacuracies and laugh at them.



>>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landover_Baptist_Church


aaaaaah..

saddest thing is, I've seen near around the same stuff on real church sites.

aaanyway.

got troll'd. HARD.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 2, 2010)

ok people you need to get out of the habit of labeling all Christens as ignorant begets
I not one my self but i happen to know that not all Christens are like this (just a large majority) it just seems unfair to label a whole religion because of  what a few people think


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 2, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landover_Baptist_Church
> 
> 
> aaaaaah..
> ...


 
What?

It does happen?

I guess that christian fundamentalism is a bigger reality than I thought it was (I always thought it could not be like that).

No wonder why people in US have such a messed view of christians, catholics, etc.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 2, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> What?
> 
> It does happen?
> 
> ...



from my parents: "the beatles are evil satan worshippers! if you listen to them I'll  beat you!"

FFFF


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> I never said they where, and I said gawd to not use a lords name in vain (no just because its funny)


How would that be taking the Lord's name in vain?

And yes, you did say that. "Believe in God or burn in Hell". That would be extremist behavior because the majority of Christians would most likely not say that.


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> He said "*a *gawd", he wasn't using it as his holy name.
> But I think it's awesome, personally.


I know he said _a _gawd. I just don't like the word..."gawd".


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 2, 2010)

No I havn't heard of any religious sayings that being furry is a sin, neither do I find or heard of any sayings from anything religious stating that it's ok to take over other countries in the name of God... *clears throat very loudly* BUSH!!!!!

I'd really like to see something that states being furry is a sin, cause then I'll take it, say "F*** THIS!" attempt to rip it, then burn it.


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> No I havn't heard of any religious sayings that being furry is a sin, neither do I find or heard of any sayings from anything religious stating that it's ok to take over other countries in the name of God... *clears throat very loudly* BUSH!!!!!
> 
> I'd really like to see something that states being furry is a sin, cause then I'll take it, say "F*** THIS!" attempt to rip it, then burn it.


Holy shit, shut up.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 2, 2010)

OH MY HOLY MOTHERFUCKING JESUS LORD ALMIGHTY.

ok... so christians say "oh my god" is using the lords name in vain...
but they say "jesus lord almighty!" and say it isnt..
or "oh lordy!" .... isnt it the same thing?

and I always thought "using the lords name in vain" was like.. "fuck you god, you motherfucking prick!" not "oh my god."


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OH MY HOLY MOTHERFUCKING JESUS LORD ALMIGHTY.
> 
> ok... so christians say "oh my god" is using the lords name in vain...
> but they say "jesus lord almighty!" and say it isnt..
> ...


According to my Lutheran grandmother, "goddamnit" is more like using God's name in vain.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 2, 2010)

This thread hasn't been locked yet? Damn.

But yeah, G-D is taking the Lord's name in vain as well as Jesus Christ and Oh My God....

-sigh-


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> This thread hasn't been locked yet? Damn.
> 
> But yeah, G-D is taking the Lord's name in vain as well as Jesus Christ and Oh My God....
> 
> -sigh-


Of all things God would have to worry about, it'd be people saying his name to express their anger..


----------



## Aleu (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Of all things God would have to worry about, it'd be people saying his name to express their anger..



It is somewhat blasphemy soo....yeah


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> It is somewhat blasphemy soo....yeah


Oh right, I forgot. Our god is not a kind and loving one. Or something like that.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Oh right, I forgot. Our god is not a kind and loving one. Or something like that.



What? From what I recall blasphemy is the only sin that's unforgivable. Unless I'm thinking that it's a different piece of Christianity and not all of it.


----------



## Kreevox (Jun 2, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm just saying that's what the *bible thumpers* think.



I fucking hate those people, they give regular "I'm just a regular guy who believes in Jesus" Christians a bad name.  I don't believe furrydom is a sin, unless it gets to the point of Therianism, cue the "rejecting one's self-image" thing


----------



## Dusk (Jun 2, 2010)

I've heard people saying it in online videos because they think it makes them funny, but I've never heard something really extreme. I didn't know stuff like this actually went on. But then again, people will complain about everything if it even remotely confuses them.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> she needs to learn that communism and nazi-ism are complete opposites.



Oh, so that's why communists in the reischtag voted in lock step with the Nazi's...  That's why Goebbels wrote in his diary about the similarities between communism and naziism...  that's why NAZI stands for national socialist...  that's why Hitler thought that capitalism was the creation of the jews...


I get it now...

/sarcasm


----------



## Tao (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, once when I was visiting Fuzzy there was some religious nut on the street talking about how wanting to be something you're not is a sin. I guess furry falls into that category.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 3, 2010)

Faris said:


> Well, once when I was visiting Fuzzy there was some religious nut on the street talking about how wanting to be something you're not is a sin. I guess furry falls into that category.



What if you want to be the pope?


----------



## Mr Owl (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm thinking about fulfilling my Buddhist calling and becoming a monk.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Jun 3, 2010)

No and if I did/do Get that told to me I won't give a flying Fâ€¢â€¢â€¢ all that "sin" bs gets me pissed off.
It's like, let me do what I want. It's very nice that you want to help me out and I  thank you, but if I don't care about what I do like sin and stuff. And as long as it only if it hurts me and  not others (if it dos hurt) and I don't give a shit don't try to "save me" if I say no thank you. Not trying to be an ass or anything but, just get off my back when I ask plz. Ya know?

AKA! DON'T WASTE YOURE TIME ON ME!!!!!! Cuz I don't care.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Jun 3, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> I'm thinking about fulfilling my Buddhist calling and becoming a monk.



Woot go for it! Join me lol XD


----------



## Lobar (Jun 3, 2010)

Faris said:


> once when I was visiting Fuzzy



:|

Is there anyone else left on this forum that Fuzzy hasn't slept with? D:


----------



## Bando (Jun 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> :|
> 
> Is there anyone else left on this forum that Fuzzy hasn't slept with? D:



Me, yet I live in the same state.


----------



## Machine (Jun 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> :|
> 
> Is there anyone else left on this forum that Fuzzy hasn't slept with? D:


Er, me lol?


----------



## Tao (Jun 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> :|
> 
> Is there anyone else left on this forum that Fuzzy hasn't slept with? D:



Who said I slept with him? Maybe I did and maybe I didn't.


:3


----------



## Lobar (Jun 3, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Er, me lol?





Faris said:


> Who said I slept with him? Maybe I did and maybe I didn't.
> 
> 
> :3



Pretty easy to read between the lines.  Furries tend to only cross state lines for one of two things: cons and booty calls.


----------



## Tao (Jun 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Pretty easy to read between the lines.  Furries tend to only cross state lines for one of two things: cons and booty calls.



Maybe we just wanted to hang out.


----------



## Leon (Jun 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> from my parents: "the beatles are evil satan worshippers! if you listen to them I'll beat you!"
> 
> FFFF


Glad my parents love that I listen to this type of music. :3


----------



## Lobar (Jun 3, 2010)

Faris said:


> Maybe we just wanted to hang out.



You're not fooling anyone.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Jun 3, 2010)

Murr fuzzy sounds fun LoL


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm agnostic. I usually tend to ignore what religious people say.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 3, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I found this



Troll site.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 3, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Troll site.


 
Now that I'm reading this it should be very obvious that it's a parody.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 3, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> What? From what I recall blasphemy is the only sin that's unforgivable. Unless I'm thinking that it's a different piece of Christianity and not all of it.



It's blasphemy of the holy spirit.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 3, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> I'm agnostic. I usually tend to ignore what religious people say.



I like when they haven't bothered to look at the word of God, but feel they know it enough to push it onto people.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 3, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> I'm thinking about fulfilling my Buddhist calling and becoming a monk.



You'd have to give up the internet...

...

goodbye?


----------



## Delta (Jun 3, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I found this


The responses are fucking priceless.


----------



## shark whisperer (Jun 3, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I found this



i am christian, but that doesn't sound like my religion.
it sounds like he is bringing some real hate to us.

until his dragon alter ego tries to eat you
hahahaha what a stupid one it could be a LOLZ

so he actually tells me that god loves me as long as im not furry?
well i think he misses big parts the bible, couse god loves me for what i am.

that is just BULLCRAP, and not what i believe as a christian (not our pastor, or "councle")
he is DELUDED, lets himself getting lead by the flesh.(aka feelings)
he hates furries, that doesn't mean god does.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 3, 2010)

I like that "Landover Baptist Church" site because it is a satire of religion.  I'm laughing while reading different threads there.  Most of the people are just pretending to be religious nutjobs.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 3, 2010)

Furry is a sin because of all the murry purry porn in the fandom.

That, and the fandom's overrun with teh gay. Suddenly, sodomites, thousands of them!


----------



## shark whisperer (Jun 3, 2010)

well its more like that there realy are christians saying that we are satanic, couse i am christian it really bothers me.

let those gusy first read the bible.
that there are fake sites like that, i know, but its real that some say that


----------



## Aleu (Jun 3, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Furry is a sin because of all the murry purry porn in the fandom.
> 
> That, and the fandom's overrun with teh gay. Suddenly, sodomites, thousands of them!



'cept porn isn't a sin and neither is being gay.
and pretty much all the sodomites were blasted off the face of the earth anyway.


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 4, 2010)

Religion isn't something to follow or believe in
It's just what people put their hopes and dreams in...
then some guy preaching about that specific "GOD" will attend to them

Furry Fandom is a better route  Follow it don't put your Hopes in it


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 4, 2010)

Heard religious people saying a lot of things are a sin.

Not like it has stopped me...


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 4, 2010)

I wouldn't care if this did...


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 4, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> 'cept porn isn't a sin and neither is being gay.
> and pretty much all the sodomites were blasted off the face of the earth anyway.



When did being gay not be a sin? Porn is debatable, but I think homosexuality is mentioned several times.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 4, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> When did being gay not be a sin? Porn is debatable, but I think homosexuality is mentioned several times.



It's not actually in one of my super-old Bibles, at all. But the same verses in the King James print online do.

Which is really fucking suspicious.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It's not actually in one of my super-old Bibles, at all. But the same verses in the King James print online do.
> 
> Which is really fucking suspicious.



That's a big reason why I'm agnostic. I've read the entire bible and studied books about it and found it not to be flawless or perfect or inerrant but having errors, especially between translations. Which translation is the right one?

And if the Bible is full of mistranslations or edits due to bias or hatred, and was written by man and not God, and if the bible is the only "Proof" that God exists, then it's not very good proof at all, and believing in God is based only on faith that he exists and not any factual proof. The whole word Faith means believing in something that cannot be proven.

So, since God can't be proven, let alone by a book that has errors, I don't really believe he exists. Then again, it's hard to believe in a god that's called both loving and forgiving yet is such a sadist he sends people to hell for the oh so awful reason of not believing in him.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 5, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> When did being gay not be a sin? Porn is debatable, but I think homosexuality is mentioned several times.



Supposedly, it's not the desire, but the act.  Someone can be gay without...  doing it.  (where do you think all the priests come from?  SOMEONE has to be celibate...  or at least try, then molest children, and the whole incident will be dismissed by a cardinal who later becomes the pope.)


----------



## foxehboi1394 (Jun 5, 2010)

If hell and heaven are real, and we have to follow the bible to the letter, well then... everyone will be taking the ride downtown xP


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Which translation is the right one?




The greek.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 5, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> When did being gay not be a sin? Porn is debatable, but I think homosexuality is mentioned several times.



It never was a sin. Bad translations made it a sin.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 5, 2010)

Now hold on. I do believe the Bible says being gay it's a sin.

You gotta remember that primitive people had (and still have) a huge beef with refusal to procreate in general. They never envisioned a six-billion-people-earth where a third of its people are starving.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 5, 2010)

Mom forced me into Catholic Brainwashing - You don't think I hadn't heard of this?


----------

